# Boss or Western?



## age525 (Sep 24, 2012)

Okay so I;m new to the site and have a few questions. I have a 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 with Bilstein 5100 leveling kit. I am seriously considering buying a plow for this winter but im not sure which one to get.

Boss makes the sport duty which is a ploy and only weighs around 400 lb or the standard duty which weighs 200 lbs more for either steel or ploy and is and 1 1/2 inches taller. does the extra height make a difference and how much weight will be too much for my truck?

Western makes the HTS which is steel and 400 lb or the mid weight which is about 540lb. they are both the same height so im not really sure which would be better,

Also a main concern of mine is ground clearance when the plow is detached. it seems to me the Western mounts allow for full ground clearance whereas the Boss plow mounts seem to sit very low. 

So what plow would work best for me and which plow company is better?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a search, it's been beat to death on here.

As for the best plow, think Snowbear wesport , LOL


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

It's a secret!
But here's a hint, use the search button.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a western midwieght


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1493115 said:


> Do a search, it's been beat to death on here.
> 
> As for the best plow, think Snowbear wesport , LOL


Was in on the last one, sat this one out. Thumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Western by a long shot


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Neither one. Get a Hiniker!


----------



## Greystorm (Jan 16, 2011)

PLOWMAN45;1493555 said:


> get a western midwieght


X2 I have it and love it


----------

